# use wind to wash cloths



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

something i ran across
http://www.motherearthnews.com/do-i...washing-machine-zmaz76zhar.aspx#axzz2KuuDfZ8U
I think I will try and build one seems simple to build too


----------

